# Anfänger-Tutorial für Hibernate gesucht



## ifconfig (29. Jul 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute den ganzen Tag vergeblich versucht, irgendwelche Hibernate-Beispiele aus dem Internet zum Laufen zu bringen, aber kein einziges hab ich hinbekommen. Ich habe noch nie was mit Hibernate gemacht, bin dort also Anfänger. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht funktionierenden Tutorials nennen? Ich hab es mit Eclipse und Maven versucht. Ein Spring-Example hab ich sofort hinbekommen, nur dieses Hibernate will nicht. Auch ein Hibernate-Buch-Beispiel klappte nicht.

Grüße
ifconfig


----------



## nillehammer (29. Jul 2011)

Da hast Du Dir was vorgenommen! Mapping mit Hibernate war in Java so ugefähr das, wofür ich am aller längsten gebraucht habe, bis ich es einigermaßen im Griff hatte. Wenn Du es für echte Anwendungen einsetzen willst und nicht nur mal eben ein Tutorial abschreiben, kannst Du schon mal ein paar Wochen einplanen. Ich habe mir wirklich die komplette Doku von Hibernate reingezogen (HIBERNATE - Relational Persistence for Idiomatic Java) und dann losprobiert, oft Fehler gemacht und wieder die Doku gewälzt. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist mit schnellen Erfolgen nicht zu rechnen. Aber vielleicht bist Du ja schlauer als ich...

Hast Du als Einstieg das hier schonmal probiert? Hibernate Getting Started Guide
Und falls ja, woran hakt es?

Gruß nillehammer


----------



## ifconfig (29. Jul 2011)

Hallo Nillehammer,



nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du als Einstieg das hier schonmal probiert? Hibernate Getting Started Guide
> Und falls ja, woran hakt es?


Diese Seite hab ich vorhin auch gerade entdeckt. Ich hab nun deren hibernate-tutorials.zip gedownloaded un das darin enthaltene hibernate-tutorial-hbm maven-Projekt im Eclipse als existing maven project importiert. scheint geklappt zu haben, aber nun weiss ich nicht wie ich dieses starten muss im Eclipse.

EDIT: hab gerade einen Hinweis im Guide entdeckt: "The example code in these tutorials is done as JUnit tests mainly for ease of use. " werd ich mal testen...

EDIT2: hat geklappt:

```
1023 [main] INFO org.hibernate.type.BasicTypeRegistry - Type registration [wrapper_materialized_blob] overrides previous : org.hibernate.type.WrappedMaterializedBlobType@7fd88db7
1023 [main] INFO org.hibernate.type.BasicTypeRegistry - Type registration [materialized_blob] overrides previous : org.hibernate.type.MaterializedBlobType@62402af3
1245 [main] INFO org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryObjectFactory - Not binding factory to JNDI, no JNDI name configured
1259 [main] INFO org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport - Running hbm2ddl schema export
1260 [main] INFO org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport - exporting generated schema to database
1268 [main] INFO org.hibernate.tool.hbm2ddl.SchemaExport - schema export complete
Hibernate: select max(EVENT_ID) from EVENTS
Hibernate: insert into EVENTS (EVENT_DATE, title, EVENT_ID) values (?, ?, ?)
Hibernate: insert into EVENTS (EVENT_DATE, title, EVENT_ID) values (?, ?, ?)
Hibernate: select event0_.EVENT_ID as EVENT1_0_, event0_.EVENT_DATE as EVENT2_0_, event0_.title as title0_ from EVENTS event0_
Event (2011-07-29 19:21:01.924) : Our very first event!
Event (2011-07-29 19:21:01.954) : A follow up event
1546 [main] INFO org.hibernate.impl.SessionFactoryImpl - closing
1546 [main] INFO org.hibernate.connection.DriverManagerConnectionProvider - cleaning up connection pool: jdbc:h2:mem:db1;DB_CLOSE_DELAY=-1;MVCC=TRUE
```

Grüße
ifconfig


----------



## nillehammer (30. Jul 2011)

Einen Tipp hab ich noch: Halte Dich nicht mit der Konfiguration der Mappings in XML auf. Sondern mach es gleich mit Annotations und da am besten soweit es geht mit JPA-Annotations.


----------

